# Apple Dumpling “Fattie Throwdown Entry  #2”



## pensacolajim (Apr 9, 2009)

_I started with 4 Granny Smith apples._
_Remove at least a 1 inch core to hold more brown sugar, cinnamon, raisin mixture. *(Do not put sugar on sausage, it will break down the meat and fall apart.)*_



_Roll up apples and bacon wrap.





After smoking, let rest to cool down. Wrap in pastry crust and bake.



Slice and drizzle a warm brown sugar, cinnamon, raisin mixture, that was melted, on each slice.


_


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 9, 2009)

holy smokes.....!!! that had to be good ~


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 9, 2009)

All I can say is...WOW!!!!


----------



## meatball (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, that looks incredible! Very original and has my mouth watering!


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 9, 2009)

Why just spritz it with apple when you can stick a whole apple inside...That is pretty cool! How did you like this one? I can imagine the salty and sweet were great together...a little sausage, a little crust, a nice glaze, I'm impressed with the creativity and the execution. Without question this deserves 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 !!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 9, 2009)

Go away Jim.  You're making us all look bad.  LOL.

That looks awesome.  Points again!

Tell me, was the apple soft after the smoke?  And if you were to do this again would you remove the skin?  Just curious.  

Delicious looking fatty.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## fire it up (Apr 9, 2009)

Things just got real serious.
Amazing job.  Looks great!


----------



## rivet (Apr 9, 2009)

We are obviously in the presence of a professional! Well done, and highly impressive.


----------



## wutang (Apr 9, 2009)

Outstanding fattie.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't care if it's a throwdown or what.

Gotta give points on that!


----------



## jaye220 (Apr 9, 2009)

I gotta toss points at that one too...very well done.  Looks delicious and even the bacon is perfectly crisp.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow.  I have to try that!


----------



## mamunoz (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow now I am gonna have to go and make a dessert fattie thanks so much!  :)


----------



## bigtrain74 (Apr 11, 2009)

That is one tight, perfect weave on your fattie... Nice work!


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 11, 2009)

You know, I thought I seen allot the short time I've been a member of this place, and then this shows up. How flipping cool is that....I would love to have that sitting on my plate in the morning for breakfast. If only my computer screen were a scratch-n-sniff...

Good job Jim. I've seen things made on here that would put Martha Stewart, Rachel Ray and Emril to shame. 

This place has become both a blessing and a curse on me LOL


----------



## carpetride (Apr 11, 2009)

Give me the Fattie and no one gets hurt.



Great job!  Points


----------



## rivet (Apr 11, 2009)

LMAO!


----------



## got14u (Apr 12, 2009)

*WOW !!!*


----------

